# Anyone get their hands on a Glock 42 yet?



## Prizepig (Jul 13, 2012)

Anybody out there got any reviews? Looks like next gun on my wish list.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

They don't start shipping to the gun brokers until later this month. I am certainly going to take a hard look at one.


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

I put hands on one earlier today, for the money I'd buy a Sig 238


----------



## phanagriff (Dec 23, 2011)

Can't wait to feel one also. mSRP is supposed to be $399.00.


----------



## CroakerChoker (Jan 24, 2013)

Depending on how well the 42 pocket carries my lcp may be traded in.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

To heck with the 42: I want a 41 BAAAADDD...


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

HydraSports said:


> They don't start shipping to the gun brokers until later this month. I am certainly going to take a hard look at one.


They've already hit the market. This is one of my local pawn shop/firearm dealers: http://www.southeasttexas.com/class...&classified_code=firearms&zipcode=&distance=0


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

DIHLON said:


> They've already hit the market. This is one of my local pawn shop/firearm dealers: http://www.southeasttexas.com/class...&classified_code=firearms&zipcode=&distance=0


Yeah, I was told they ship 1-20-14. So some got them already. Cool.


----------



## Prizepig (Jul 13, 2012)

i agree with Croakerchoker /\ /\ /\


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Prizepig said:


> i agree with Croakerchoker /\ /\ /\


The LCP is my everyday carry gun as well, but i'm only upgrading to a higher caliber which is why I was disappointed that this is only a .380.


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

The place here had them at $624.99 way overpriced for any non-custom block imo


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

HydraSports said:


> They don't start shipping to the gun brokers until later this month. I am certainly going to take a hard look at one.


Modern Pawn in Corpus had 4 of them come in today. All sold.


----------



## Prizepig (Jul 13, 2012)

Do you know what Modern Pawn's price was?


----------



## cgrand (Mar 5, 2007)

this place had them in stock as late as yesterday for $450, out of stock now
http://www.kygunco.com/glock-g42-380acp-6rd-325-fs-blk-72286

i'm going to wait till it comes out in 9mm


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

Got a 41 in today, nice pistol.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

I saw them on Guns International for $369.00 Law Enforcement or Military sales only.


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

I will have two 42s and two 41s in late february. Will work something out for 2coolers that are interested.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

$424 at Budsgun

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/...+Guns/Glock+UI4250201+G42+G4+6+1+380ACP+3.25"


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Spectrum Firearms showed 2 in the email blast this week.

Spring Cypress and 249...

John


----------



## Flat Trout (Aug 2, 2011)

Good review here: 



 but it's lengthy.

I'll pass until they make a 9mm version.


----------



## CroakerChoker (Jan 24, 2013)

Got to check one out and my lcp is staying, ill wait till they make a 9mm the same size. I might buy one for my wife though.


----------



## phanagriff (Dec 23, 2011)

Does anybody know if it is ambidextrous like the gen 4's are (clip release reversible)?


----------



## Blacktip Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

*Guns Shows*

Went to the Pasadena one last week and maybe 3-4 vendors had them for sale. Price was around $480-$550 there.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

30 mins of everything glock 42...






John


----------

